# Exhaust



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Yesterday morning when I was plowing snow with my '03 Sportsman 600 I chanced a glance down towards the exhaust and the first 6-8 inches were glowing bright red. Is that normal? Everything seems to normal: fan runs and has coolant.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

No, its not normal, it means you are running lean. I also assume its hard to start when its cold out as well?

My friends has a 04 600 and had to have a jet kit installed and his is bone stock.

(Also make sure your air cleaner is clean, if its clogged you will run lean as well)


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

My07Brute;1256336 said:


> No, its not normal, it means you are running lean. I also assume its hard to start when its cold out as well?
> 
> My friends has a 04 600 and had to have a jet kit installed and his is bone stock.
> 
> (Also make sure your air cleaner is clean, if its clogged you will run lean as well)


Yep, real hard to start. That must be the problem.


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

All stock engines run lean due to emissions. Thank our government for that just like those POS unreliable tire pressure monitors that now come standard on all new cars. It is always in your best interest to tune your carb for optimum performance and engine health. Dynojet makes great kits for pretty much any model. BUT, you could also be running leaner than normal because of a dirty filer, air leak, etc...


----------

